# Is the Camelbak LR pack more comfortable than a regular Camelbak?



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

I am heading out west in a couple of weeks and will be riding for 8 days, including a 140 mile Kokopelli trail trip. And in the lead up to that, I have been having some back pain lately. Yay. I think it comes from having to lift my 12 year old 75 lb. dog into the car as he has gotten to old to get in on his own. 

Anyway, I was wondering if the LR design Camelbaks are actually more comfortable and less stressful on the back as they claim to be. I already own 4 Camelbaks, so I don't want to buy another unless it is a big upgrade.

Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Yes.

More comfortable. Less sweaty back.

Biggest downsid is the tail of your shirt will slowly work its way up your back.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Between my daughter and me we have 3 LRs. I also own other hydration packs as well. I have the original LR - the Volt. It’s not bad, but it has been absolutely trounced by its successor, the Skyline (and the matching women’s version, the Solstice, which my daughter has). I have not tried the Mule LR. 

The Skyline is a perfect 10. The Volt is about a 7 I would say. It was not quite ready for prime time when it was released, presumably in an effort to capitalize on the then enduro craze. The Skyline corrected and improved everything on the Volt. 

I was on a ride last night and started thinking that I actually liked wearing the Skyline. It does not move an inch on me. It is strapped solidly to my midsection. It feels good. I do not notice it on me in cooler weather and in warmer weather, the only thing I notice is a bit of additional heat. Once on my back, I cannot tell whether the bladder is full or empty. There is no noticeable weight on my back, even when full. 

It’s truly a beautifully designed pack and its fit and finish are top end. 

A lot of people like shitting all over Camelbak. Whatever. If you have not tried a new LR, you are losing out on a very fine product. Wear what you want, but the Skyline really is a beautifully executed product.

PS - there are threads where people have stated that the waistbbelt does not stay in place. Mine does. There is zero issue there. Not sure if Camelbak corrected a deficiency by the time I got mine, but that is not an issue. Others also say that it’s a PITA to get the tubing out of the pack because it is routed internally. I don’t understand the criticism. One of the best things about the Skyline is that you can disconnect the bladder from the hose and leave the hose in the bag. I simply blow the water out of the hose and store the bladder in the fridge. I empty the bit of water out the night before a ride, fill it and refrigerate it. Then I connect it to the hose that is already in the pack, prior to riding. Beautiful.

Answering your question, I also have 2 older HAWGs. They flop around on my back and definitely suck in terms of weight. There is no comparison with the Skyline. They are light years apart in terms of design.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Yes. I have the Skyline and it is notable more comfortable and cooler than other models.


----------

